# Euer lieblings Promi 2015?



## LAT (2 Juni 2015)

Hey Leute
Wollt mich mal erkundigen welcher euer lieblings Promi 2015 ist.

Meiner ist wiedermal Will Smith mit "Focus" 

euer?


----------



## Max100 (3 Juni 2015)

Sepp Blatter :dancing:


----------



## gina18 (3 Juni 2015)

Katrin hamann


----------



## zool (3 Juni 2015)

männlich - Keanu Reeves aka John Wick 
weiblich - Shenae Grimes


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juni 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Sepp Blatter :dancing:



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6kw8QEfFV4


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Emma Stone


----------

